# Starting to sell on e-bay



## philddreamer

Just to let those interested know about my first auction on e-bay!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/2-Pounds-3-OZ-of-Mixed-Black-Fiber-CPU-Scrap-for-Gold-Recovery-/141176689975?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20dec95537

Thank you!

Phil


----------



## gold4mike

I just gave it a nice bump for you...


----------



## philddreamer

Thank you, Brother, I just noticed! 8)


----------



## philddreamer

Auction for some DLP's:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/141177116612?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

Thanks!


----------



## etack

gave you a bump too

I started to sell too some things I have too. mostly Ta caps that are RoHS and still on the real.

Eric


----------



## gold4mike

I went to $66.00 on the black fiber CPU's with 12 seconds remaining (all I was willing to pay). Someone else also waited until the last few seconds and, apparently, wanted them more than I did.


----------



## philddreamer

Thanks for trying, Mike!

Yep, he came out of the blue! :shock:

Now I'm waiting for him to pay...

The DLP's are next, in about 3 hours.

Phil

P.S.
Thanks Eric! 8)


----------



## philddreamer

For anyone interested, I have an auction for some pins:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=141183468634

Thank you!
Phil


----------



## gold4mike

I started it off for you. I don't spend much on pins so I don't expect to win. Too many variables!

They look like friction fit backplane board pins. It sure is faster to buy them than it is to pull 'em!

That's how I spend my two hours watching TV with my wife each evening.


----------



## philddreamer

Thanks Mike! 8) 

Phil


----------



## bmgold2

gold4mike said:


> I started it off for you. I don't spend much on pins so I don't expect to win. Too many variables!
> 
> They look like friction fit backplane board pins. It sure is faster to buy them than it is to pull 'em!
> 
> That's how I spend my two hours watching TV with my wife each evening.



It looked like you were out bid so I thought I'd jump in and make a bid for myself to try to get some more pins to run in my micro gold stripping cell. Didn't work. Whoever outbid you was willing to pay more than I was too. Figuring 1/2 gram per pound it looks like you will do alright on this auction since there is still 4 days left.

I was going by this thread for my estimate. Your pins MAY have more gold than 1/2 gram but I went to my limit which I figured I would NOT make anything but not be too far behind either.:
http://goldrefiningforum.com/~goldrefi/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=60&t=6993



teabone said:


> There are so many variations on the types of pins , that to set a certain number would not be feasible. I've had some mil-spec pins that averaged out to over 3 grams of gold per pound. There has been other times where the lower grade pins averaged less then 1/2 a gram per pound. The same goes with cpus and fingers. One rule of thumb , however , is the older the scrap the better.



That's alright, I have more stuff to tear apart but my pins are all low grade.


----------



## philddreamer

Thanks, Guys! 8) 

On another note, I sold this morning a DEC Microprocessor, to Shop Airlines America, Inc. and the outfit has had "problems" in the past and I don't know if I should send the chip or just back out of deal. :roll: 
I found some old reports on their dealings. This is one of many:
http://www.bbb.org/sanjose/business-reviews/internet-shopping/shop-airlines-america-in-santa-clara-ca-1000005375/complaints

Anu suggestions would be very much appreciated!

Thanks!

Phil


----------



## etack

looks like they pay their bills just make crap. :lol: :lol: 

Eric


----------



## philddreamer

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=141185801313


----------



## philddreamer

3 PPro's auction:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/141186126600?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## gold4mike

I have a pile of those darn things too, from Mac's. Can't help you with that one since I have no idea of their yield. I'll probably do the same thing as you with them.

Thank you for being the guinea pig.


----------



## philddreamer

[quoteI have a pile of those darn things too, from Mac's. Can't help you with that one since I have no idea of their yield. I'll probably do the same thing as you with them.
Thank you for being the guinea pig.][/quote]
:lol: :lol: :lol: 

I haven't processed any, so I don't have a clue either! We'll see what kind of results we'll have from the auction, there's one person already interested in them.

Thanks!
Phil


----------



## gold4mike

I hit the Pentium Pro auction for you.


----------



## philddreamer

Thanks, Mike!

I was also checking my Championship newspapers auction and I also got the first hit there, too! 8) 

I'll be spending the rest of the day preping more sales, since everything is frozen outside! :mrgreen:


----------



## gold4mike

I've been cleaning out my shop lately and listed a bunch of NOS toner cartridges and some PCGS MS70 Silver Eagles, as well as other things that were just sitting around taking up space. I need the room and the extra money doesn't hurt either :shock: 

Feng Shui teaches us that clutter is simply a series of postponed decisions that also clutter the mind.

Now I'm trying to trade my clutter for yours :mrgreen:


----------



## philddreamer

> Now I'm trying to trade my clutter for yours


 :lol: :lol: :lol: 
I hear you! I can't walk in my downstairs "wreck" room! :mrgreen: 
My wife doesn't stop telling me that I gotta get rid of ALL the junk; but when I sell the gold recovered, she's the first to ask me to share with her... :shock: My reply to her: NOT!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## philddreamer

Over 6 pounds of Silver/Tin Scrap RAM MEMORY CARDS

http://www.ebay.com/itm/141186462219?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

Thanks!


----------



## goldsilverpro

philddreamer said:


> Over 6 pounds of Silver/Tin Scrap RAM MEMORY CARDS
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/141186462219?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649
> 
> Thanks!


Hey, Phil!

Are those fingers yellow or white? If they're yellow, it's not showing up in the photos. 

give me a call.


----------



## g_axelsson

RAM with white fingers are tin/solder plated, not silver. The precious metal in these modules are the bonding wires in the IC:s and palladium / silver in MLCC:s.

Göran


----------



## philddreamer

Thanks, Göran! I understood that some had silver fingers. I stand corrected! 8) 
I'll update the description today! 

Chris, I took the pic's before daylight. I'll try to take better pic's today again. I've been pretty busy and I try to make the best of each minute! :mrgreen: 
I called you last night, but got the answering machine. I'll try again today.
Thanks, Brother!

Phil


----------



## etack

I am going to have to agree with Phil. I had some old IBM memory that was tarnish like silver and tested positive with a silver test. I was not tin. I was just plated silver.

I may have sold it a while back but I will check. It was the only one I have ever found that looked and tested that way.

Eric


----------



## philddreamer

LOT #2

http://www.ebay.com/itm/141187831906?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649

Thanks!


----------



## philddreamer

For anyone interested:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/141190398400?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649

Thank you!


----------



## philddreamer

For those that might be interested:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/141198544699?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649

Thanks!

Phil


----------



## bmgold2

philddreamer said:


> For those that might be interested:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/141198544699?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Phil



Well, there you go. I'll get you started this time although I doubt I'll win it. Never have yet.

What I'm seeing is a bunch of I.C.'s and quite a few surface mount capacitors (MLCC's) some look pretty large.

If you were to scrape a bit of solder mask off those boards, are the traces gold plated too?


----------



## philddreamer

> Well, there you go. I'll get you started this time although I doubt I'll win it. Never have yet.
> 
> What I'm seeing is a bunch of I.C.'s and quite a few surface mount capacitors (MLCC's) some look pretty large.
> 
> If you were to scrape a bit of solder mask off those boards, are the traces gold plated too?


Thank you, Brother! 8) 
Yes, the IC's are 18, double stacked; the MLCC's 8 at 3/16" or so, and 24 - 1/8th" on each card . There's no plating under the mask, just some exposed spots here and there.


----------



## philddreamer

For any who likes to collect rare old boards:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/141199039199?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649

Thanks!


----------



## philddreamer

For those who might be interested, I'll be starting an auction @ 1:30 pm (Pacific), for one pound - 12.8 oz of N/S bridges in e-bay in half an hour.
The ones shown in the pic's.

Thank you!

Phil


----------



## philddreamer

I listed these yesterday:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/141204527382?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649

and was wondering if I priced it a bit too high. Well, I did a test, by taking 8 oz of material, processed it; and the yield is 2.6g of gold! A good 5 grams per pound. I still have 1 pound 5 oz... and there hasn't been much interest on the list, so I'll be removing it and will process my self! :mrgreen: 
Sometimes is wise to run a test of the material!


----------



## niteliteone

philddreamer said:


> I listed these yesterday:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/141204527382?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649
> 
> and was wondering if I priced it a bit too high. Well, I did a test, by taking 8 oz of material, processed it; and the yield is 2.6g of gold! A good 5 grams per pound. I still have 1 pound 5 oz... and there hasn't been much interest on the list, so I'll be removing it and will process my self! :mrgreen:
> Sometimes is wise to run a test of the material!


It was not that the price was to high that I did not bid, It was the quantity was too small. :shock: 
At $9.99 for " 1 " ounce, that equates to $159.84 per pound for an unknown gold plated electronic item.
How many gold plated items do you know of that consistently return that much :?: 
Those items are few and far between and are considered a bonus when found 
My limit on purchases is at $100 per pound of "known" high yield material.


----------



## philddreamer

> It was not that the price was to high that I did not bid, It was the quantity was too small.


When I did a search before listing, of how much other sellers ask for the material and how much material, I was also :shock: of how little this person was selling ,and how much people were willing to pay for it! Check this seller, for example:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/12-grams-of-Scrap-Gold-Coated-CPU-Pins-fingers-for-Scrap-Recovery-1-/251461991658?pt=CPUs&hash=item3a8c4d7cea
he sold a 12g lot the other day for $16.00, and he's still selling more lots and asking almost $10.00 for it! I'm selling more than double the material.



> At $9.99 for " 1 " ounce, that equates to $159.84 per pound for an unknown gold plated electronic item.


Unknown to others, but not to me. That's why it states in the listing: "PLEASE, DON'T BID IF YOU DON'T KNOW WHAT YOU ARE BUYING!!!"
I know exactly how much gold the connectors yield; Idid a test, and the yield is 5grams per pound. At fridays spot that's $213.58 per pound. 



> How many gold plated items do you know of that consistently return that much


I know quite a few! The "color" gives them away! One example, the pins in the picture! The yield,1 T oz. of gold per pound, and there was a total of around 4 pounds of pins in two batches!!!



> Those items are few and far between and are considered a bonus when found


That's so true, Tom! That's why I still have hundreds of pounds of high yield boards laying around! 8) Like this one that yields 4 grams per pound.



> My limit on purchases is at $100 per pound of "known" high yield material.


That's why I won't sell any more lots of these connectors, and maybe won't sell anymore on e-bay. But then again, there's a bidder... :mrgreen: 
Seriously, the 12% in fees, plus the free shipping fees doesn't make it worth the while. I was just trying to get rid of some of the material that I have around... but, I won't do that a loss! 

Thanks for your input! 8) 

Phil


----------



## cmiller92

Hey Phil, some nice looking N/S chipsets you have there......


----------



## philddreamer

Guess who won those! 8)


----------



## cmiller92

Nice doing business with you phil, funny thing I didn't know that it was you...haha.


----------



## philddreamer

> Nice doing business with you phil, funny thing I didn't know that it was you...haha.



Same here, Chris! :lol: I kind put 2 + 2 together; the name on the address, and your signature here on the forum, and I said: AHA! :lol: 

Thanks!


----------



## philddreamer

Getting ready to list these on e-bay - 35 pounds of P4 copper heatsinks with gold plate and Indium solder.

I'll be listing it later tonight or first thing in the morning. Anyone on the GRF interested, please send a PM and we'll work a price. We'll split shipping. 
Sorry, only selling them in the U.S..

Thanks!

Phil


----------



## Clneal2003

philddreamer said:


> 3 PPro's auction:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/141186126600?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649



I started buying gold and silver from people locally... Started melting the broken stuff and started my first batch of gold refining earlier this week...I made the policy to sell the good useable jewelry I get. I've got some decent gold stuff listed on ebay over spot prices but lower than discount jewelry prices and I'm yet to get any bids.

I've got my silver stuff priced way to high because I really don't want to sell my stack yet, but I'm surprised my gold jewelry isn't selling. Any tips? I'm always reading suggestions to sell stuff that are worth more than the intrinsic value on here but I'm not finding the right methods of selling. Any suggestions on good selling good useable jewelry?


----------



## justinhcase

Be very careful.I have just been banned for life for my first test sale's.
Contact eBay and make sure they understand your level of trade.
Any thing above £30 of value seemed to me to be a lost leader,But ring's that had a value of under £15 would sell for much above there value.
eBay prices do not resemble true gold prices as most people have no idea about the true value of kit.
eBay even tried to tell me I had let Au go for below market price which is very silly.
But all the rings with big worthless stones will get much more than the price they are worth as you oblivious can not weigh them apart.So have to list the combined weight.


----------



## Clneal2003

justinhcase said:


> Be very careful.I have just been banned for life for my first test sale's.
> Contact eBay and make sure they understand your level of trade.
> Any thing above £30 of value seemed to me to be a lost leader,But ring's that had a value of under £15 would sell for much above there value.
> eBay prices do not resemble true gold prices as most people have no idea about the true value of kit.
> eBay even tried to tell me I had let Au go for below market price which is very silly.
> But all the rings with big worthless stones will get much more than the price they are worth as you oblivious can not weigh them apart.So have to list the combined weight.



What was your cited violation? I've been selling sports cards on ebay for years and value my account. All my gold is labeled accurately and offer returns for any unhappy clients.


----------



## justinhcase

The only thing I managed to get out of them after day's on the phone and emails was they "did not like my sale's model"and thought it was" open to abuse".
I did not know I had a sale's model so how can they like or dislike something that is still in development and they do not seem to mind that every other lot they sell is ether counterfeit or very light compared to the listing,that is the only abuse I have seen..
I was flabbergasted I have put thousands of pounds of purchases through over the ten years I was using my account.
They sent me offers of free listings and said I could list up to £5000.
But the moment I put £500 of kit up they had a little fit and just issued a MC999 with out investigation.
I think I may have focused on the macro photography to much and have to admit I have never read there commercial guide lines as I only thought of my self as running a basic test as a privet seller.
They have billions of pound worth of stock running through every day so I did not think my drop in there ocean would cause any waves but boy did they.
And the absolute worst thing is no communication.one misunderstanding and band for life no way to even discuss the matter.
Even if you run some one over you only get a two or three year ban from driving but there you go.
I will just have to concentrate on Bullion and forget about cashing in the very thin bit of tat that sells on ebay and is not good enough for a proper auction house. 
all the best.
Just


----------



## philddreamer

In case someone might be interested, I've started to list some material on e-bay:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/141493718000?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

Thank you!

Phil


----------



## Barren Realms 007

Nice Phil, hope they do good.


----------



## philddreamer

> Nice Phil, hope they do good


Thank you, Frank! 
They did ok...

I have this other lot, for anyone that might be interested:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/141505618519?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

Thanks!

Phil


----------



## necromancer

that should do just fine :!:


----------



## MarcoP

I really would like italian sellers applying decent prices, here they get premium price, even more then PMs value. Most of the little material I have comes from free and it's taking forever to add up.

I hope your actions goes really well.


----------



## philddreamer

Thank you, Gentlemen! 8) 

Phil


----------



## necromancer

that went up fast ! what did the cpu's weigh ?


----------



## philddreamer

> that went up fast ! what did the cpu's weigh ?


It sure did! :shock: 
There's 22 cpu's, and weigh 2 pounds 1.5 ounces.


----------



## necromancer

philddreamer said:


> that went up fast ! what did the cpu's weigh ?
> 
> 
> 
> It sure did! :shock:
> There's 22 cpu's, and weigh 2 pounds 1.5 ounces.
Click to expand...



Sale price: US $102.50, congrads


----------



## philddreamer

Thank you! 8)


----------



## yar

Thats a good sale Phil. Any ewaste buyer I know of buys those at around $35.00 per pound.


----------



## philddreamer

Boardsort pays $45.00 per pound for them, but it still is an okay sale! 8) 
Thanks!

Phil


----------



## necromancer

buyer paid for shipping


----------



## philddreamer

For any member that might be interested, I have a couple of auctions going:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/141523831827?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

http://www.ebay.com/itm/141524104883?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

Thanks!

Phil


----------



## philddreamer

A couple more listings added today:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/141527134588?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

http://www.ebay.com/itm/LOT-1-115-E-SCRAP-GOLD-PLATED-MIXED-TRANSISTORS-FOR-GOLD-RECOVERY-/141527070030?

Thanks!

Phil


----------



## philddreamer

Howdy!
For any members that might be interested, I'm starting a few auctions:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/142359446443?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

http://www.ebay.com/itm/142359661397?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

http://www.ebay.com/itm/142359808501?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

Thank you!
Phil


----------



## philddreamer

Some mixed FLAT PACKS/IC'S:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/142366587942?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

Thank you!
Phil


----------



## philddreamer

Next is a batch of 7 pounds 5 ounces of gold fingered RAM


http://www.ebay.com/itm/142367717392?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

Thanks!
Phil


----------



## glorycloud

Wow, those are old Phil! 8)


----------



## philddreamer

> Wow, those are old Phil!


I've been saving them, but I need some cash flow...  

I picked up some HP cards the other day, with 5 of these, so it won't hurt so much getting rid of the old RAM! :mrgreen:


----------



## Topher_osAUrus

Well, if it doesn't sell on ebay (unlikely!), and you need cash flow, I have a few open beakers waiting for some stuff to process.


----------



## philddreamer

> Well, if it doesn't sell on ebay (unlikely!), and you need cash flow, I have a few open beakers waiting for some stuff to process.


Thanks, I'll keep that in mind... :mrgreen: 


By the way, this auction for 4 plus pounds of mixed FLAT PACKS is closing tomorrow:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/142366587942?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

Thank you!

Phil


----------

